# [SOLVED] Wavy Lines when playing games, Power supply failing?



## Ashworth2 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place but can't seem to find a more appropriate forum. 

Ok so recently when playing games my monitor produces wavy lines. It is a vga Acer 21.5ich 1920x1080 with 60HZ.

Apart from the lines on the screen games run perfect using a GTX 580 twin frozr 2 and my PSU doesn't run warm.

I have tried using 4 different monitors, all VGA as I've not access to digital, and they all produce the same lines.

I have also just put in my old 460 and the same lines appear when playing games.

I'm using as corsair tx650w that is about 1 year old. Is this a sign of my powersupply failing? Everything works perfectly, yet I see these lines on my monitor.


I also bought a new ssd about 2 weeks ago and didn't format old OS which I use for storage, could there be a driver clash or something?

I'm totally stuck, thanks for reading.


this is an example, but not me:Wavy lines when gaming - YouTube


----------



## Ashworth2 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Wavy Lines whyen playing games, Power supply failing?*

Also to ADD, I doubt it is interference with analog cable because there is nothing near that could cause it and it only happens in games.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wavy Lines when playing games, Power supply failing?*

Your PSU is a good brand but it's underpowered for the GTX 580 GPU.
Gaming puts a higher demand on the GPU and in turn the PSU.


----------



## Ashworth2 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Wavy Lines when playing games, Power supply failing?*



Tyree said:


> Your PSU is a good brand but it's underpowered for the GTX 580 GPU.
> Gaming puts a higher demand on the GPU and in turn the PSU.


Yeah I had some success with the CPU, however when playing BF3 and I noticed it running extremely hot and I'm guessing thats when this has started.

I just purchased a tx850w and a new DVI monitor.


Thanks for reply.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wavy Lines when playing games, Power supply failing?*

The 850W Corsair will be sufficient. Best of luck and please post back with the results.


----------



## Ashworth2 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Wavy Lines when playing games, Power supply failing?*



Tyree said:


> The 850W Corsair will be sufficient. Best of luck and please post back with the results.


Will do, thanks.


----------



## Ashworth2 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Wavy Lines when playing games, Power supply failing?*

So I just installed my new PSU and its fixed the problem. I was just running too much on my old PSU. Thanks for help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wavy Lines when playing games, Power supply failing?*

You're welcome and we're glad you got it worked out.


----------

